

Ask HN: Which linux distribution are you using? - mmq


======
mike-cardwell
Debian Testing. Prior to this I used Ubuntu 12.04. I didn't upgrade to Ubuntu
12.10 because I decided I didn't want to give my support to a distro which
leaks private data on purpose, by default, without warning, for money.

------
notaddicted
RHEL, CentOS, and Amazon Linux for servers.

Fedora on my workstation for development, I'm more comfortable with the
administration since the tools are similar to RHEL. I prefer to use a separate
mac laptop for VOIP, video chat and powerpoint/keynote, and whatever else.

------
e12e
Android on my phone (you did ask for Linux distributions...), Debian GNU/Linux
on vps'/servers, and Ubuntu 12.10 on my netbook - as I need to be a little
closer to the edge for (almost) proper driver support.

------
motters
SolusOS 1.2. Previously I was mainly an Ubuntu user, but I didn't agree with
the direction in which the distro was going with its dash/Amazon/search
exfiltration decision.

------
japhyr
Ubuntu 11.04, although if I wasn't teaching high school I'd use something
different now. I stay with Ubuntu because that's what most of my Linux-using
students use.

~~~
mikeevans
If you don't mind me asking, why so far behind?

~~~
johncoltrane
I have 11.04 too and I'm going to stay there for a while. It does what I want
how I want it to do it.

12.04 had horrible performance issues on my machine when I tested it and the
overall UX was poor and too dumbed down.

IMO, the whole Unity/Dash thing sucks to no end. It looks like the Ubuntu guys
and me have different views on the purpose of a personal computer.

When I feel like upgrading my system, I'll probably look elsewhere (Xubuntu,
Mint, Debian…) anyway.

------
Sargis
<http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready> Still in alpha,
unfortunately.

~~~
cabbeer
Beta 1 is out and it's great!

------
tellarin
Trusty old Debian with no fancy window manager.

But I'm planning on playing around with the new Enlightenment when I have some
more free time.

------
danneu
Crunchbang (<http://crunchbang.org/>). It's Openbox + Debian-based distro with
great defaults.

------
antidoh
Xubuntu, with awesome for the window manager.

------
johncoltrane
Ubuntu 11.04, without anything fancy.

------
Posibyte
Lubuntu 12.10. I have plenty of horsepower for other stuff, but I just don't
need it.

------
qznc
Ubuntu LTS (so currently 12.04)

------
rauar
Ubuntu, Gentoo, BackTrack

------
mrlase
Fedora 17 running Cinnamon as my desktop environment. My time is spent between
Rhythmbox, Chrome, urxvt {tmux {weechat}}, and pidgin.

------
bigbango
On my desktop, Debian unstable with XFCE.

------
onlyup
None, I was using Ubuntu until recently.

------
countersixte
Arch with xmonad as my window manager (<http://xmonad.org/>)

------
moccajoghurt
Mint (Cinnamon) and Fedora (LXDE spin)

------
tubbzor
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my desktop

Ubuntu 12.10 on a netbook

Fedora 16 runs on my school's labs

------
nekopa
Slackware 14 64bit. Returning to slack after a hiatus of about 6 years

------
meej
Slackware

------
stakent
Debian testing with LXDE

------
anibalhsanchez
Loving Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon, very very tired of Ubuntu Unity

------
enduser
ArchLinux with wmii, chromium, rxvt-unicode, SBCL, and vim.

------
kachhalimbu
Linux mint 12 at home for personal projects/open source.

------
mailshanx
Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon, with xmonad as window manager

------
jonjomckay
Arch, with GNOME

------
chris_j
Ubuntu 12.10 and Fedora (16 I think).

------
randallma
Arch, running Compiz + xfce4-panel.

------
roevhat
Ubuntu LTS.

------
Ologn
Ubuntu on my desktop. I can also boot to Debian on my desktop, and have a
number of VM images for various distros. Android ICS on my tablet. Bluehost,
Dreamhost and EC2 are my servers. Dreamhost uses Debian and Ubuntu. On EC2,
I've spun up the Amazon micro AMI and Ubuntu AMIs. Bluehost has a custom
CentOS fork.

------
wavelander
Arch linux with gnome.

------
anibalhsanchez
Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon

------
lazyfunctor
ubuntu 12.04 (planning to try out mint(cinnamon)

------
deutronium
Gentoo with XFCE.

------
nick2
Ubuntu

------
adamof
Ubuntu 12.10

------
S4M
Arch

